# Hastings Point NSW



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Howzit,

Went out to Hastings Point two weeks ago to do some fly fishing from the rocks ,I had never been there before and was pleasantly surprised to see what looked like really good fishing about 6/700 m off the point (bommies)
The launch looks easy enough but the water around the bommies seems to be a bit unpredictable,any info and advise will be much appreciated.
I have a fishing licence for NSW $30 ,Do i need a differnt permit for off shore from a kayak ??

Thanks 
SAFA
sorry not sure if this has been posted in the correct section!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Could put it under 'fishing trips'.......

Re the licence.......your fine. In NSW it covers all rec fishing..[/i]


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Diveyak, Just looked at my permit and it has valid for fishing in Tweed River Concessional area only???


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Safa said:


> Thanks Diveyak, Just looked at my permit and it has valid for fishing in Tweed River Concessional area only???


Think you'll have to upgrade if its an annual licence, the one you have is just Tweed only; ring fisheries at Tweed and ask him..generally you leave a phone number on his answer machine and he calls you back when in the office, and is a friendly bloke to talk with


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfhKmdcAACzfgAASQKcACCDBGAA/79+gMAD7SowyMCaYEyGJowIjCFPNJlHqZkgaMQSmhTKCeCg9T1HqbTE1EE1g1c532W2earL5K6fzrYLeLKwVdV5k27cU1QhFOAE1VzjE5xlw1empYcNb232QMkANLgLLJSXFzZQ8Lgyne3TSo2DjkU0Wt/rrWmJafqB0YuPLY9+NMI5Kgi3t6r7y1w4iCPZX+YP5gomM8aS15Y40TvyCir1vyhg5tnBd5sQTblPSYP3bDLGzq4zIKQjgz3t3iIc+LW+Zuw81L1orOk/T9Ll9p1lLA4myEUHUSCrlMRNj6ysUE/i7kinChIfCVM64


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey,

Thanks Dodge I will call them tomorrow, Red Phoenix i will give area ago on fly and see how I do.

Thanks again Gents,
Safa


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

hi safa,from safa number two.yes,i have been out at hastings of a fishingski.to those bommies you mentioned.I did not find it that productive,the day i was out.It does hold some tailor(shad) around the whitewash around the bommies,but once past the bommies,there seemed to be no reef at all.there were small kingfish around the bommies as well,which were only good for releasing.Perhaps in the winter it could be a productive spot for jewfish,but kingscliff "gps hole" is a cracker spot for jewies in winter on live tailor(shad)...been smashed plenty of times there!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Safa .
A work mate has caught good size Kingy and tailor on a yak using slimies or yakkas drifting over the reef on the northern side of the bommie.
The bait reef is out off the eastern side of the bommie .
So many places to fish and never enough time to do it.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Howzit

couta 1 and spottymac,
I dont mind putting the little oke's back,would love to catch a kingfish with my fly rod so I can tick off another species on fly!!!
Going to head out there around easter w/end hopefully.
I dont suppose there is a piece of water that you two Salty's haven't fished yet.Thanks for that on Hastings, and on light gear I think those King's will be great!

Safa


----------

